# 90G:Pleuro Snakeheads/IT Datnoids



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
Well as you know Lisa & I lost our Mbu puffer a while back now. We have done alot of shuffling around with our tanks. We have added new stock & decor to each one . So here is our new and improved 90G.
thanks for looking.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice IT, that odd pattern IT I saw it some where before .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks hondas3000... king El is the man..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> thanks hondas3000... king El is the man..


No wonder , I saw it in his monster tank before and its is very stable too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Is that one of the pleuro I sold you? Very stable ITs too. If you got any unstable dats, bring it to my place in about 2-3 weeks it will get super stable and you can pick it up.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice! Is that one of the pleuro I sold you? Very stable ITs too. If you got any unstable dats, bring it to my place in about 2-3 weeks it will get super stable and you can pick it up.


ya dude that is the pleuro that you sold me! he is doing great. loves his prawn/mealworms


----------

